# VOUGHT OS2U KINGFISHER



## Ron Handgraaf (Dec 5, 2007)

Report No.5138
issued 8/12/40
Pilot's Handbook
Model OS2U-1

Enjoy!

Vought OS2U Kingfisher


----------



## HoHun (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi Ron,

>Vought OS2U Kingfisher

Thanks a lot! 
 
Just today, I observed a real kingfisher here in Hamburg - what a coincedence! These birds are both rare and shy, so I consider myself lucky!

I guess the OS2U was named for the Kingfisher because with its great single float, it looks like a little bird that has caught a big fish 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/29/Alcedo_atthis_2_(Marek_Szczepanek).jpg

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## Ron Handgraaf (Dec 5, 2007)

Hallo Henning,

I love the feathered variety, which I do see here in Holland about every day. 
But would it not be great to see and fly the real thing! 
One of my favorite aircraft!

Regards

Ron


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks Ron!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 5, 2007)

One of my favorites too, Ron.... thanks...

Charles


----------



## HoHun (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi Ron,

>I love the feathered variety, which I do see here in Holland about every day. 

Really? I envy you - that's fantastic!  We're not so far from you, with a similar landscape at least at the coast, and they are very, very rare here. Do you know if Holland helped them with protected areas for breeding, cleaning of small streams etc. as it is currently done here in Germany? So far, we're still waiting for the measures to work, though the Kingfisher population generally seems to be on the rise again if you look at the European totals 

>But would it not be great to see and fly the real thing! One of my favorite aircraft!

I have seen Mallards, Catalinas and the Do 24 ATT, but nothing even remotely as strange as an OS2U  I agree it would be great to see one in flight - it definitely has a lot of character. I didn't think of it as a favourite, but I immediately knew the aircraft from a look at the designation, unlike many other low-usage types where I have really have to wrack my brain. Guess it made an impression on me!

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------

